# Why does "who" command not list logged in script Users?



## linuxhelp (Dec 11, 2012)

Why does who(1) command not list logged in script Users?

example:

```
backup.sh
rsync -av /source/ backupop@server:/backups
```
why does who(1) command not list the backupop User?

only

[cmd=]ps aux | grep backupop[/cmd]

thanks..


----------



## SirDice (Dec 11, 2012)

Because they are not using a login(1) session.


----------

